# How To Save A Web Page?



## Jeffery (Oct 25, 2011)

In Chrome, When I click "Save page as" my page gets saved as a pdf file by default... how do I change that? 
It should be saved as a Chrome webpage not a pdf.
.


----------



## SkizzlePig (May 14, 2006)

So, you want to save back the HTML from the page?


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

All I would do is save The Link to that page in my Favorites. Or Bookmarks whatever Chrome calls it. LOL


----------



## Jeffery (Oct 25, 2011)

I wish I could save web pages as jpg files so I could add the full page to documents or emails.... not just a link.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Jeffery said:


> I wish I could save web pages as jpg files so I could add the full page to documents or emails.... not just a link.


I don't use Chrome so I have no idea what the "Chrome webpage" format might be. I've never heard of it, but that doesn't mean it doesn't exist. Normally web pages are in the html format but sometimes they are in other code, such as php.

But if you want to save a web page as a jpg then you can do that. You'll need to do a screen capture of the web page. That's not really saving the web page though. It's more like taking a picture of it. But if that's what you want to do then you can do that easily with MWSnap.

http://download.cnet.com/MWSnap/3000-2072_4-10524229.html

It's free and simple to use.


----------



## Savrens (Jun 23, 2007)

Jeffery;

I use Firefox but you may try this in Chrome.

In the bar just above the first post click on thread tools.

Now click on send email. Fill out the recipients email and send. This sends a note with the thread address only.

Now try this.

Click thread tools.

Click Show Printable version (Don't worry. The page will revert back to the usual format when you back out of this page)

Right click anywhere in the page and click on Select All. The print will be highlighted.

Right click the page again and select copy.

Now go back to Thread Tools/Email This Page.

Right Click again and click Paste. This will enter the thread as text. You can continue as a normal email.

Press send.

Voila! You have sent the page in an email providing you have your email registered in your registration on Homesteading Today


----------



## Jeffery (Oct 25, 2011)

Thank you for your suggestions, but my friend just found an easier way on CNET.com:

"The fastest way to capture what's currently in the browser window is to press Alt+Print Screen in Windows to copy the currently active window, or Command+Shift+3 on aMac to take a snapshot of the entire screen. (On a Mac, Command+Shift+4 lets you select the portion of the screen to capture.) Then open any image processor (such as Paint in Windows) and press Ctrl+V to paste the window or desktop capture into a new file. Save the file as a JPEG, PNG, BMP, or other image format."
.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Jeffery said:


> Thank you for your suggestions, but my friend just found an easier way on CNET.com:
> 
> "The fastest way to capture what's currently in the browser window is to press Alt+Print Screen in Windows to copy the currently active window, or Command+Shift+3 on aMac to take a snapshot of the entire screen. (On a Mac, Command+Shift+4 lets you select the portion of the screen to capture.) Then open any image processor (such as Paint in Windows) and press Ctrl+V to paste the window or desktop capture into a new file. Save the file as a JPEG, PNG, BMP, or other image format."
> .


The reason I recommended WMSnap is because it can capture a region that you specify. That allows you to custom crop only the area of the screen that you wish to capture, and MWSnap makes it easy to do. It's free, so give it a try.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

I do that ( Crop ) in iPhoto after I do a screen shot, no need to bring in a 3rd party program even if it is free. And after cropping is done I can just E Mail directly from iPhoto. Bingo Bango all done. And having a nice extended keyboard or ( Internet Keyboard whatever you want to call it) from Logitech I have a key that takes Screen Shots, I do not have to do all that looking around for control this Alt button that. Just hit the Print Screen key, and there it is on the desktop. cool


----------



## FarmerRuss (Jun 19, 2013)

Greetings Jeffery

My Chrome and Firefox both have save a web page as "Webpage Complete". Have you added any Extensions or any PDF helper programs? 
I have some sort of glitch on my PC, the first time I right click I get a pop up for Adobe PDF helper, but that does not really help you. 

Changing the behavior of the right click is doable but not easy.
For changing the right Click Google is your best friend.

An easy work around is evernote.com 
Evernote is the easy and powerful way to remember everything, from lifelong memories and vital information to daily reminders and to-do lists.
It works across all of your smart devices.

UPDATE
I just installed Chrome on the wife's new Win8 laptop and it defaults to save as "Webpage Complete".
So if it were me I would look at your add-ons, extensions and install software.

To all of you using screen shots to save a webpage...give evernote a try its free


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

Printscreen is what I do as well. You can then paste into MS Paint and crop and resize if you want. Or better yet, paste into PhotoScape, a free editing program that beats the socks off of MS Paint in many ways. Then save your screenshots as jpgs, gifs, or pngs.


----------



## Lookin4GoodLife (Oct 14, 2013)

Another interesting option is Evernote. It allows you to capture just selections if you'd like as Nevada mentioned or the whole thing. It's a pretty neat app. Works with web, computer app, or phone/tablet app and the basic service is free. You can also take pictures directly into it and catalog them in whatever notebook you'd like.


----------



## danielsumner (Jul 18, 2009)

Right mouse click on page you want to save. Click "save as". Save as webpage complete. Put it any folder you want.


----------

